# DVD or CD Motors



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

Are CD or DVD motors good for anything 


Has anyone used these for any projects , any tips or how to s to get me going would be great . Ive got a few motors out of a old unit and an old computer power supply . Since ive been coming here i look at what i used to think was junk and think maybe i can make use of it for my haunt . My family are the only ones in our are to run a halloween party . The best bit is last year we had dozens of trick or treaters in our street . This is odd in Oz because most people don t celebrate halloween . But since our haunt has been going we have seen a steady increase . 

Cheers


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you talking about the spindle motors - the motors that actually spin the disc? Never really thought about it, but I don't think they're very powerful. You might be able to use some sort of gear reduction or drive belt setup to slow it down (if it's from a PC drive it could spin pretty fast). Maybe use it for a small flying crank ghost.

The mechanism that moves the optical block across the radius of the disc could be used for short linear movements, but I'm not sure how you'd control it.

What's the weather like on Halloween down under?

Good luck with your haunt!


----------



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

hedg12 said:


> Are you talking about the spindle motors - the motors that actually spin the disc? Never really thought about it, but I don't think they're very powerful. You might be able to use some sort of gear reduction or drive belt setup to slow it down (if it's from a PC drive it could spin pretty fast). Maybe use it for a small flying crank ghost.
> 
> The mechanism that moves the optical block across the radius of the disc could be used for short linear movements, but I'm not sure how you'd control it.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the input , im still scratching my head at what i can do with those small motors . ill have to fool around with some of your ideas .

Weather can be fairly average , last year was good but the year before we had lots of rain , added lots of atmosphere but our fortune reading tent fell down due to rain filling up the roof . 

Cheers mate


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I've used one or two of these inside plastic models. They're just too weak, and turn at such a high rpm, to do much with. But if you're dying to implement them...

You could put a couple of them behind the eyes of a prop so the eyes spin - offset from dead center just a little so they spin like in cartoons (Roger Rabbit comes to mind). Could be cool!


----------



## scooter133 (Aug 21, 2008)

Seems like I've seen a few Laser effects where they mount a slated Mirror to a motor like that and then shine a laser pointer at it to make a vortex.

Like this: http://www.instructables.com/id/Laser-Vortex/

Scott<-


----------

